# Onr Pre wash just beads



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

So im sure others have this problem too, well im not sure its a problem but as im exclusively using rinseless washes I always use a solution of pre wash. But since my car as many on here is always protected in some form, the pre wash just sits on the panels in tiny beads. Is it really even doing anything just sitting there in lovely small beads?.

On an unprotected car you would see the pre wash cling to the whole panel and soften the dirt, what do you guys think?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ah ok, thats fine then. Im not sure what bigpikle's wash method is but I use mine onr pre spray at 64:1 (1 cap in 1 litre of water) I think any stronger for me maybe a waste of product as my car is never really dirty, just dusty as it gets a weekly wash.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ah ok, so yes I normally use either the BikPikle method or Garry Dean method depending on how I feel, which isnt too different from your bucketless method.

Tbh, for me 64:1 seems fine as like I said the car is never really dirty, but im about to do a wash in a while and will try 32:1 pre spray and report back. Thanks.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

If the prewash just beads on the paint then your car is too "clean" and you can skip the pre-wash. I use pre-wash only during winter.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Steve, I'm part of the rinseless wash gang too and I've gone rinseless for more than 7 years now. On this side of the world we get a lot of dirt after a rain and I don't get the pre-spray pump out unless the car is caked in mud. If water beads on the surface, the solution in your mitt/microfiber is more than enough to encapsulate the dirt without marring the paint. I know it sounds crazy, but after all these years my car looks pretty good with minimal correction.
I admit that waterless or waterless-like washes are a no go for me. My car gets dirty pretty fast and for those to work I would have to "wash" the car every day, which doesn't make sense.
I guess it depends on everyone's situation.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

i agree with toni...If the prewash just beads on the paint then your car is too "clean"

but it doesnt meen you cant still use prewash...it just ads lubricity and aids with cleaning

You can not go wrong here


----------

